# Just for Fun!



## Trever1t (Apr 29, 2013)

Another shot from the high school car show


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 29, 2013)

Too centered.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 29, 2013)

there's only so much street Ron


----------



## Derrel (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice stems!


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 29, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> there's only so much street Ron



Camera far more right, subject more right behind the windshield looking into more space.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks Ron, I posted it in the Just for fun section because, well for one it's a composite. My wife and the car were nowhere near a London street. It's just for fun and btw, it's ok if I break the rule of thirds, I've paid my dues


----------



## Rick50 (Apr 29, 2013)

I get the idea your wife may be enjoying this as much as you. She is quit photogenic...


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 29, 2013)

She is and she is, thank you. If I shoot too many models and not enough wife  I have problems


----------



## Parker219 (Apr 29, 2013)

I LOVE the old time feeling I get from this shot. It looks like it was shot WAY back in the day. Oh and NO it is NOT too centered. It looks great how it is.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Apr 29, 2013)

The background and shadow look too fake.


----------



## Tiller (Apr 29, 2013)

I would change her outfit. I'm pretty sure it doesn't fit into that old English industrial theme


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 29, 2013)

again, I posted in the JUST FOR FUN section. Robin, WPPI next year, one head slap.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 29, 2013)

FOR ALL who are unable to read this section's description "JUST FOR FUN - This is the place for your less serious work.     Post pictures of your  pets, funny images - or maybe something that just happened to catch your  attention!     Not intended for serious critique. "

This image wasn't posted as a serious work of art. It was created AND POSTED just for fun. I enjoyed the process and I enjoy the image as it is for what it is, a fun piece. It wasn't planned and wardrobe wasn't selected for it. Your comments are out of line and off-topic....and on top of that meaningless in the context of this section. Robin always enjoys posting derogatory remarks, he's a pain in the @ss but we can still be friends 

edit: Did ya read the title of this post? What a maroon (s)


----------



## Tiller (Apr 30, 2013)

My comment was meant in a joking manner, hence the smiley face. Maybe try to not take things so seriously? Especially when they have emoticons next to them.

Im sorry if I did not make my intent clear enough.


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 30, 2013)

[harsh and unnecessary critique]


----------



## TimothyJinx (Apr 30, 2013)

Trever, I like it. And by the way, 99% aren't even going to be able to tell it's a composite.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Apr 30, 2013)

It looks like you spent a lot of time editing that photo to be posted on for fun section. Just saying....


----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 30, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> FOR ALL who are unable to read this section's description "JUST FOR FUN - This is the place for your less serious work.     Post pictures of your  pets, funny images - or maybe something that just happened to catch your  attention!     Not intended for serious critique. "
> 
> This image wasn't posted as a serious work of art. It was created AND POSTED just for fun. I enjoyed the process and I enjoy the image as it is for what it is, a fun piece. It wasn't planned and wardrobe wasn't selected for it. Your comments are out of line and off-topic....and on top of that meaningless in the context of this section. Robin always enjoys posting derogatory remarks, he's a pain in the @ss but we can still be friends
> 
> edit: Did ya read the title of this post? What a maroon (s)



I think this must be some sort of reverse psychology to get us to critique your work.


----------



## Stacylouwho (Apr 30, 2013)

I like the feel! You always have creative subjects! I'm jealous!


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 30, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> It looks like you spent a lot of time editing that photo to be posted on for fun section. Just saying....



I did, I had fun doing it too! 2 head slaps. See you Feb 2014 


Thanks all, even Robin!


----------

